# Classic ri9403 wiring diagram



## Roomanald (Jan 11, 2018)

Does Anyone know where i might pick up a wiring diagram for the new classic ri9403?

Ronnie


----------



## Roomanald (Jan 11, 2018)

I'll take the radio silence and the fact that google searches return very little as a definitive NO.

if anyone else comes across this and is after the same info. Here is the limited info i found:


----------

